# Rear Differential Oil



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I am new to this forum. Just registered but been using you guys advice for a while. I need to change the oil in both diff's but i cant find the type of oil that the shop manual calls for the rear. Any good sub's? Your help is deeply appreciated. :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Country said:


> I am new to this forum. Just registered but been using you guys advice for a while. I need to change the oil in both diff's but i cant find the type of oil that the shop manual calls for the rear. Any good sub's? Your help is deeply appreciated. :thinking:


Your Kawie Shop has the right stuff. Look for Kawie wet brake diff oil. Also any good tractor hydrolic oil works...NOT ATF. The front needs that same as the engine, but be sure what you use in the engine is compatable with dual-sump or shared sump applications. That means the oil has to work for gas engines as well as gear boxes.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

tractor hyd. fluid, most walmarts carry it


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

i live on a farm so we have hyd oil. Any kind will do but not ATF. Im trying to stay away from the dealer. We almost tied up i a fight last time i was there. Said thy changed the oil and fiter but the filter was not changed unless the new one cam wth mud on it.:nutkick:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it just needs to be ok to use on wet brakes...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kawi wet brake oil in rear.
Regular motor oil in front diff.I do not recommend putting synthetic in front diff.It has been known to cause "pulling' when used.I know you don't like the dealer,but you can usually order it online.
Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your help. Ill see what i can find.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I do not recommend putting synthetic in front diff.It has been known to cause "pulling' when used.


I have used synthetic engine oil in my 2005 BF750 from the very first front diff oil change and have had ZERO issues. I just don't see how synth oil can cause the problem there. This is my 6th year and so far so good.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb country .. yea i just use regular hyd oil in rear and i run valvoline atv oil so thats whats been in front diff


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats probly what i will do in the future. I got on ebay and found 4 quarts of Kawai Wet Brake oil for 8$'s. So for 12$'s it on the way.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

MeanGreenMan said:


> I have used synthetic engine oil in my 2005 BF750 from the very first front diff oil change and have had ZERO issues. I just don't see how snthe oil can cause the problem there. This is my 6th year and so far so good.


Yea,some do it,some don't.I can't explain it.But when a buddy of mine put it in his it kept pulling to one side.He drained it and put regular oil in and it was fine..?????


hats probly what i will do in the future. I got on ebay and found 4 quarts of Kawai Wet Brake oil for 8$'s. So for 12$'s it on the way.
:bigok:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Can anyone PM me the link to the Ebay oil?


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

N20torius: Just type Kawasaki Wet Brake Oil in the search box and hit enter. I didnt buy it from one of the ebay stores. It was a guy cleaning out his shop.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Country said:


> N20torius: Just type Kawasaki Wet Brake Oil in the search box and hit enter. I didnt buy it from one of the ebay stores. It was a guy cleaning out his shop.


Yeah, I did that... with zero results.... soooo.. do you have a link?



> *0 results found for Kawasaki Wet Brake Oil *
> 
> [ Save this search and alert me later ]


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

There is no link. Once i bought it that page is deleted. If i had got it from one of the ebay stores there would be a linc but since i didnt there is no linc. You will just have to keep checking and wait on someone to put some more oil up for bid.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

4 qts for 8 bucks...12 shipped, man you got a heck of a deal on that stuff! I belive it was about 8 bucks for 1 qt at the dealership last time I bought some.
I now use tractor hydraulic fluid that I buy at walmart, comes in a gallon jug...says on the jug that it works in wet brake apps. Saves $$$ buying it this way, but still doesnt beat the deal you got lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Yea,some do it,some don't.I can't explain it.But when a buddy of mine put it in his it kept pulling to one side.He drained it and put regular oil in and it was fine..?????
> 
> 
> hats probly what i will do in the future. I got on ebay and found 4 quarts of Kawai Wet Brake oil for 8$'s. So for 12$'s it on the way.
> :bigok:


Maybe has something to do with the viscosity of the oil? Synth. being heavier or something and adds more friction to the clutch packs in the diff lock causing it to semi-engage, causing the 'pulling' issue.. I don't know... sounds right to me... maybe if he would have adjusted the diff lock a little looser, it would have been ok?


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought 1 quart of wet brake fluid at a dealer yesterday and it was $8 
You got a good deal for $12


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I use EBAY for everything. I have bought all of the following: 10 yard dumptruck, Cat D3 Dozer, 2 Track hoes, 1 Truck, Boat, and well.... pretty much everything else i have for a fraction of the price. Check it often and you are bound to run into a deal.:rockn:


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys, im using atf fluid in mine, what the harm? let me know asap , thanks


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is the stuff from walmart that is good for wet brake applications....2 gallons for about 20 bucks!!...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> hey guys, im using atf fluid in mine, what the harm? let me know asap , thanks


ATF does not have the shearing requirements to use with anything with gears...and you have a ring and pinion there. It also is incorrect for the friction disks of your wet brake but probably won't hurt. Can't use just any hydrolic fluid, has to be Tractor hydrolic fluid or wet brake oil.


----------

